# Z77 Motherboard issue. Suggest fix or replacement.



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a i5 - 3570K, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Corsair Vengeance 2*4GB 1600MH build. Bought it almost 4 years ago. Recently my motherboard stopped working and I gave it to a local service guy to repair. He said it can not be repaired. I need to buy a new motherboard for my system. What should I do? I am not able to find Z77 chipset motherboard anywhere to buy.

The problem with my motherboard is that it is not booting up. When power on my system M_Bios(Main Bios) and B_Bios(Backup Bios) LEDs on motherboard are blinking alternatively. I have cleared CMOS memory but still the issue is not fixed.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## maheshn (Oct 6, 2016)

Jagannadh Gosala said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a i5 - 3570K, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Corsair Vengeance 2*4GB 1600MH build. Bought it almost 4 years ago. Recently my motherboard stopped working and I gave it to a local service guy to repair. He said it can not be repaired. I need to buy a new motherboard for my system. What should I do? I am not able to find Z77 chipset motherboard anywhere to buy.
> 
> ...



If you are open to purchasing online, Z77 boards should be available in both Amazon and FK. (eg Intel DZ77BH)

*If not, you have an alternative for Ivy Bridge in purchasing boards having any of the following:
Intel B75, Q75, Q77, H77, or Z75 chipsets (in increasing order of features present/provided. i.e. B75 is the most basic and Z75 the one having most features)(Z77 is above all these in the name of features/complexity). Not all of them may support your CPU, read the boards' specs online before deciding on any purchase.

*

Hope this helps you....


----------



## xman0752 (Oct 19, 2016)

The Bios chip needs reprogramming , with an spi bios programmer . Check pm.


----------

